# Do weight loss supplements work? No, says researcher



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Do weight loss supplements work? No, says researcher Slimming supplements are an ineffective weight loss method, a researcher has found after scanning the literature in the area. Slimming supplements won’t help the overweight or obese, a researcher has found Writing in the December 2010 issue of Nutrition Bulletin, Helena Gibson-Moore’s mini meta analysis concluded there [...]

*Read More...*


----------

